# Full-Metal-Jacket vs. Bundeswehr!



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## Nofear (6 Okt. 2008)

muahahahahahahahahahaha!!! 

Sind sie vom Stab? Was ein Idiot!

Danke!


----------



## Buterfly (10 Okt. 2008)

:thx: für den lustigen Beitrag


----------



## Karrel (28 Jan. 2010)

das ist wirklich klasse!


----------



## tommie3 (22 Apr. 2010)

Echt geil.
Ein Vollpfosten ohne gleichen!


----------



## astrosfan (22 Apr. 2010)

Huahuahua...möööhhhh.....
Sind Sie vom Stab? Harrrrrr.... :thumbup:


----------



## working bee (24 Apr. 2010)

lol3lol3lol3 muhahahahha ...die alte Lach- und Sch(l)iess(muskel)gesellschaft...


----------

